# what stickers would be safe to use on shirt?



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using some Made in USA blanks and I'd like to affix a small sticker on the shirt itself that says "Made in USA" with some red white and blue. I was thinking of printing some through a color laser printer. Are there blank sheets with small squares or circles pre-cut that would work well without leaving residue or harming the shirts? 

These wouldn't be exposed to the sun or heat.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

deepbluex said:


> I'm using some Made in USA blanks and I'd like to affix a small sticker on the shirt itself that says "Made in USA" with some red white and blue. I was thinking of printing some through a color laser printer. Are there blank sheets with small squares or circles pre-cut that would work well without leaving residue or harming the shirts?
> 
> These wouldn't be exposed to the sun or heat.


You can buy transparent or white stickers in nearly every standard shape for your laser printer. A sticker might leave a very small amount of residue, but it's likely not noticeable.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Buy labels with "removable adhesive"....


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Buy labels with "removable adhesive"....


Thank you - I think that's the solution I've been looking for!


----------

